# Top air flow RTA only



## Nightwalker (9/9/17)

Besides the engine RTA (it's terrible)..
The nano engine RTA (it's brilliant)
What other top airflow only RTA's are there?


----------



## Spazmanpanic (9/9/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vapestone-maganus-cloud-blaster.html
What about this? has premade coils and a dual coil rebuildable

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Besides the engine RTA (it's terrible)..
> The nano engine RTA (it's brilliant)
> What other top airflow only RTA's are there?


Why top airflow only @Nightwalker ? Are you trying to avoid leaking issues?


----------



## Crockett (10/9/17)

The Wotofo Sapor RTA 22mm and 25mm are both top airflow only too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (10/9/17)

Christos said:


> Why top airflow only @Nightwalker ? Are you trying to avoid leaking issues?


Leaking is something but not my driving force. I'm just loving top only

Reactions: Like 1


----------

